# My Whimsy!



## Hintzcrew (Apr 20, 2021)

Greetings From Georgia! I am the proud owner of a new to me 1983 CS33. This is going to be my new office! I am an Orton- Gillingham tutor and I am planning to start seeing students this summer! We have not sailed before so my husband and I will be refurbishing her and learning this new world of sailing over time. I look forward to finding an active CS group and gaining knowledge from the entire sailing community!

Cheers!


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Greetings from another new member. After sailing on others boats for some twenty-five-odd years, I just bought my first boat with a good friend (Bristol 35.5). I can't imagine having bought a boat of your size without having sailed before. You're brave! Sounds exciting and good luck on your endeovers. 

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to the club! This is a great place to hang out and read.


----------



## Hintzcrew (Apr 20, 2021)

Annapolitan said:


> Greetings from another new member. After sailing on others boats for some twenty-five-odd years, I just bought my first boat with a good friend (Bristol 35.5). I can't imagine having bought a boat of your size without having sailed before. You're brave! Sounds exciting and good luck on your endeovers.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Annapolitan


Or Crazy! Probably a little of both. Thanks so much!


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Hintzcrew said:


> Or Crazy! Probably a little of both. Thanks so much!


Although I grew up sailing on Hobie Cats, and even larger boats, I never owned one or "Captain'd" one myself until my lady and I decided it was something we wanted to do. We also dove into the deep end by purchasing an '84 Endearour 40 CC about 8 years ago. We learned it from there. The best decision we made was having her be at the helm for docking! I highly advise doing this, as I am simply stronger than she is and if we needed to fend off a pilon, or toss a line to a dock-hand, or haul hard on the line to get us out or into a slip, it just made sense for me to be the one doing it! We went out in the open water on becalmed days and puttered around in circles, reverse, to help us learn our boat and how she handled.


----------

